# Strand 300 ghost files



## VLogistics (Sep 28, 2012)

Need some help finding these files. They have soaked up all the save space. I've deleted all the backups and old show files but still only have 32kbs worth of space left. Im using the floppy for the interm and it sucks. 
I can't get anyone from Strand to answer and their FAQ's are not any help either. (Does anyone support their products like Apple?)
Thanks. Cheers.


----------



## phenry (Sep 28, 2012)

Who are you trying to contact at Strand? We would be happy to help. 
What version of software is the console running? You will need to delete the backup show files that are .bak, but if the software is older, there may also be backup files labeled .bk0, bk1, bk2… You say you have deleted the old show and backup files; did you delete them through the console software, or by booting into dos and deleting them through that? There may be old shows and backups that someone has saved in a nonstandard location so you may not be looking there. If you are proficient with dos, then I would delete backup files that way. If you are in any way unsure about what to do, call 1800 4 strand and we will help you. Don’t delete anything that you are unsure about as a repair after that is a lot harder than just freeing up some space.


----------

